
Amazon Echo and Alexa really matter - ALee
https://medium.com/@anildash/amazon-echo-and-alexa-really-matter-dcc6d817ad6b#.4i0dis20v
======
sharemywin
I'm surprised no one is giving a device like that away.

Owning AI in the home seems like a no brainer to me.

